
Show HN: Order Like a Malaysian - nazroll
https://nazroll.com/orderlikemalaysian.html
======
nazroll
An automated guide to help you order drinks in Malaysia. It can work in
Singapore & Brunei too.

------
diehell
Wah, good job for making something. Ini utk org luar nak bercakap malay ke?

~~~
nazroll
yes. betul! hehe

